# 2013 Sempre Ultegra



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking at picking up a 2013 Sempre Ultegra Pro - but am a little confused on the bikes purpose. I understand the Oltre is the top of the line race-oriented Bianchi and the Infinito is the more relaxed geometry for longer rides. So where does the Sempre fit in - is it race geometry or relaxed geometry?

Also, I am a fairly big rider 6'4 200lbs, does anyone notice any flex in the bike? 

Finally, any photos of the 61 size Sempre? Trying to see if the headtube look out of proportion.

Cheers all


----------



## adson (Sep 11, 2013)

I am 6'3 and I have a Sempre Pro size 61. It is race geometry, almost the same as Oltre.
Here is the only pic I have at the moment, it is before the final setup, wo/ bar tape etc.


----------



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the pic and great looking bike! What size stem are you running and how do you find the cockpit (ie. is it long enough? Do you feel stretched out?).

Also do you notice any flex at your size?


----------



## adson (Sep 11, 2013)

The stem is 120mm, handlebar 440mm. I am fully satisfied with my position on bike, I find it just right. But I am a quite flexible 6'3 175lbs.
BIke is very stiff on power transfer to road, but very confortable due to UTSS (ultra thin sest stays).
I had a Via Nirone alu/carbon before and Sempre is much stiffer compared to Via Nirone.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Sempre has exactly the same geometry as the Oltre, give or take a mm here or there. 
The Infinito has the same main triangle geometry as the other two, but since the head tube is taller by 25mm (size dependent though) stack is taller and reach somewhat shorter. The Infinito has a slacker head tube, a longer front center (ca. 7mm) and ca. 5 mm longer chain stays.

The Infinito CV has the same geometry as the original Infinito, but it is probably both stiffer and more comfortable.

More pix, adson!


----------



## adson (Sep 11, 2013)

more pix here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bianchi/post-your-sempre-262001-6.html


----------



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Also, anyone know if the Sempre can fit a 25 width tire?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I certainly think so. No sensible bike manufacturer restrict their all round frames to 23 mm capacity these days. 
Search strade Bianche tech from this year and tire types on androni bikes.


----------

